# human anatomy?



## Kushaba (Nov 4, 2008)

hey all! i am trying to improve my art skills and i am trying to get into a little more Riskay art, does anyone know any sites that specialize in teaching how to draw male anatomy? any site is greatly apreciated. 

thanks in advanced
kushaba


----------



## dracothrope (Nov 5, 2008)

http://posemaniacs.com/blog/ - the 30 second drawing section is an excellent way to learn how to speed up your drawings.  Doing quick 'gestural drawings' where you're just trying to catch the general shape of the body instead of going into detail is very helpful! (The muscle-groups are also relatively clear and help to give an idea of what goes where.)

Hope that helps!


----------



## Kushaba (Nov 5, 2008)

dracothrope said:


> http://posemaniacs.com/blog/ - the 30 second drawing section is an excellent way to learn how to speed up your drawings.  Doing quick 'gestural drawings' where you're just trying to catch the general shape of the body instead of going into detail is very helpful! (The muscle-groups are also relatively clear and help to give an idea of what goes where.)
> 
> Hope that helps!



thanks for the link, i will say that it is kind of intresting. but it seems alittle stressfull for me to do these "guestral drawings" in 30 seconds. but hey i could give it a try.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.scribd.com just search for figure drawing.


----------



## dracothrope (Nov 5, 2008)

They have longer periods (up to 90 seconds, I think?) They may feel stressful at first, but don't fret if you don't get the whole body drawn in one go.  They're definitely not meant to be finished pieces. The pros of doing 'em is that you get better in tune with hand-eye coordination, and you get a good feel for human anatomy because you're constantly observing and scribbling lines down. Helps with the memory retention in a way that simply going over a tutorial can't.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 5, 2008)

dracothrope said:


> They have longer periods (up to 90 seconds, I think?) They may feel stressful at first, but don't fret if you don't get the whole body drawn in one go.  They're definitely not meant to be finished pieces. The pros of doing 'em is that you get better in tune with hand-eye coordination, and you get a good feel for human anatomy because you're constantly observing and scribbling lines down. Helps with the memory retention in a way that simply going over a tutorial can't.


 
^ This.  I got my initial exposure to human anatomy by doing very short gesture drawings in a class with live models.  It's amazingly effective.  It forces you to take it all in, to view the entire figure and not just the fine details.  It makes you _draw_ without giving you time to _think_.


----------



## Kushaba (Nov 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> ^ This. I got my initial exposure to human anatomy by doing very short gesture drawings in a class with live models. It's amazingly effective. It forces you to take it all in, to view the entire figure and not just the fine details. It makes you _draw_ without giving you time to _think_.


so your saying like i would have to unleanr the whole "skeleton pose" thing? you know, the whole wireframe body of how to draw....like those how to draw manga books?


----------



## Stained (Nov 5, 2008)

Nah, don't unlearn, just add. I mean, do the practicing with the quick sketches, you'll notice that when you do the skeleton thing, it'll just go faster, plus you'll get a better feel on where everything should go. Practice practice practice and all that jazz.

But that's just my view on things.


----------



## dracothrope (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh no, the wire frame approach is definitely good for basic poses, but you don't want to go straight from that to detailed work unless you've got a very solid grasp on the subject matter!

Using basic shapes (cylinder, sphere, box, etc.) will help to give dimension to your character before you go on to details... it's not as organic as the look that you get with quick, flowing gestural lines (I'm not sure how to describe them say by not lifting the pen and just scrawling over the figure without worry about if it doesn't look right!) but it's a step up from the wire skeleton!

I'll try to get some quick sketches done for examples once I get to a tablet or a scanner! Hopefully that will help!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 5, 2008)

It's best to say learn different methods of creating the figure. That means learning gestures, wire-frames etc.


----------



## Kushaba (Nov 6, 2008)

hmm seems theseable.


----------



## Vantid (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't limit yourself on learning just male anatomy! Learn it all. 

I strongly recommend looking at the Andrew Loomis books. He was a great teacher, very easy to understand and chock full of wonderful advice on everything from color theory to composition and of curse, anatomy.
http://www.scribd.com/search?previous_query=figure+drawing&query=loomis&x=0&y=0


----------



## SlushPuppy (Nov 28, 2008)

The point of a gestural drawing is to be loose. Not bother with the details, but to put the form or movement down. They aren't supposed to be a finished drawing. 

By practicing gestural art you're teaching yourself to see and draw what you see not what you know.


----------

